# BMW vs. Audi drivers... who are the biggest a$$holes?



## flexstar1 (7 mo ago)

Autoputzer said:


> The trick for parking is to get an end spot, and back in so that the curb is on the passenger side. You can watch the curb with the right sideview mirror (drooped down) and not scrape the wheels). My last two incidents of road rage happened in the same spot, one with some guy in a Toyota Sequoia, and some young woman in a Mazda CUV of some sort. I blame it on EcoPro Mode. If I see a red light ahead, I take my foot off the gas and start coasting. That really pisses off people who are too stupid to drive and think at the same time. The Bubba Highway grows a third lane right after the main entrance to Bubba Estates, heading toward Bubbaville Beach. The speed limit changes from 55 MPH to 45 MPH right after the Bubba Estate entrance. When I come out of Bubba Estates, I almost always get in the "new" right lane. If the traffic light less than a mile away is red, I stop accelerating and start coasting. The problem is that Billy Bob and Betty Sue have been blasting along at 65 MPH coming into Bubbaville Beach, don't slow down, and then move into the right lane since there's no traffic there, and they can pass cars in the center lane. Then, they come up on me coasting up to that red light with cars stacked up. Billy Bob on the Sequoia sped up and passed me as fast as he could, only to have to stomp on his brakes in a few hundred feet due to the red light. Betty Sue in the Mazda CUV started hyper-tailgating.


 Know exactly what you mean. The same applied here in my SEC college town. Students in a big ass hurry going from one traffic light to another and stomp on the brakes. Like you if I see a red light ahead I go into coast mode and the idiot behinds gets so pissed they start hugging my bumper.


----------



## flexstar1 (7 mo ago)

Autoputzer said:


> The trick for parking is to get an end spot, and back in so that the curb is on the passenger side. You can watch the curb with the right sideview mirror (drooped down) and not scrape the wheels).
> 
> My last two incidents of road rage happened in the same spot, one with some guy in a Toyota Sequoia, and some young woman in a Mazda CUV of some sort.
> 
> ...


Know exactly what you mean. The same applied here in my SEC college town. Students in a big ass hurry going from one traffic light to another and stomp on the brakes. Like you if I see a red light ahead I go into coast mode and the idiot behinds gets so pissed they start hugging my bumper. 


Autoputzer said:


> The trick for parking is to get an end spot, and back in so that the curb is on the passenger side. You can watch the curb with the right sideview mirror (drooped down) and not scrape the wheels).
> 
> My last two incidents of road rage happened in the same spot, one with some guy in a Toyota Sequoia, and some young woman in a Mazda CUV of some sort.
> 
> ...


Know exactly what you are talking about the same happens here in my SEC college town.


Autoputzer said:


> The trick for parking is to get an end spot, and back in so that the curb is on the passenger side. You can watch the curb with the right sideview mirror (drooped down) and not scrape the wheels).
> 
> My last two incidents of road rage happened in the same spot, one with some guy in a Toyota Sequoia, and some young woman in a Mazda CUV of some sort.
> 
> ...


Know exactly what you are talking about the same happens here in my SEC college town.


----------



## CGLawDogg (11 mo ago)

moRider said:


> Discuss...
> View attachment 1066610


The poor fool is asking for trouble. How many birds are up in that tree waiting to drop some bombs on that nice, clean white coat of paint.


----------



## CGLawDogg (11 mo ago)




----------



## cyclone7 (May 29, 2017)

More like hold it until they find my parked car.


----------



## cyclone7 (May 29, 2017)

CGLawDogg said:


> View attachment 1066794


More like hold it until they find my parked car.


----------



## denrush (Apr 5, 2018)

The a$&holes I encounter on the road have flags flying in their pickup beds and/or b$lls hanging from their hitch.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

moRider said:


> Discuss...
> View attachment 1066610


Anytime I see any vehicle park like this person did, I look around to see if anyone is watching me and then I reach into my glovebox and pull out an adhesive sticker that may say... I sell weed or i suk cox...and then I attach it to their bumper or someplace it can be readily seen by others but not by the driver.

I did this to a dirty jeep one time as it was parked illegally at a tavern and then went inside the tavern to have a drink. About 15 minutes later, some girls walked into the tavern and yelled at the guy that they finally knew he was gay after reading his bumper sticker. The ******* left the tavern and returned a few seconds later...really really ticked off. Someone in the tavern that apparently knew the ******* told him it was about time someone noticed how he parks.


----------



## CGLawDogg (11 mo ago)

rick47591 said:


> Anytime I see any vehicle park like this person did, I look around to see if anyone is watching me and then I reach into my glovebox and pull out an adhesive sticker that may say... I sell weed or i suk cox...and then I attach it to their bumper or someplace it can be readily seen by others but not by the driver.
> 
> I did this to a dirty jeep one time as it was parked illegally at a tavern and then went inside the tavern to have a drink. About 15 minutes later, some girls walked into the tavern and yelled at the guy that they finally knew he was gay after reading his bumper sticker. The ***** left the tavern and returned a few seconds later...really really ticked off. Someone in the tavern that apparently knew the ***** told him it was about time someone noticed how he parks.





rick47591 said:


> Anytime I see any vehicle park like this person did, I look around to see if anyone is watching me and then I reach into my glovebox and pull out an adhesive sticker that may say... I sell weed or i suk cox...and then I attach it to their bumper or someplace it can be readily seen by others but not by the driver.
> 
> I did this to a dirty jeep one time as it was parked illegally at a tavern and then went inside the tavern to have a drink. About 15 minutes later, some girls walked into the tavern and yelled at the guy that they finally knew he was gay after reading his bumper sticker. The ***** left the tavern and returned a few seconds later...really really ticked off. Someone in the tavern that apparently knew the ***** told him it was about time someone noticed how he parks.


🤣


----------



## KWN-E39 (Feb 19, 2021)

rick47591 said:


> Anytime I see any vehicle park like this person did, I look around to see if anyone is watching me and then I reach into my glovebox and pull out an adhesive sticker that may say... I sell weed or i suk cox...and then I attach it to their bumper or someplace it can be readily seen by others but not by the driver.
> 
> I did this to a dirty jeep one time as it was parked illegally at a tavern and then went inside the tavern to have a drink. About 15 minutes later, some girls walked into the tavern and yelled at the guy that they finally knew he was gay after reading his bumper sticker. The ***** left the tavern and returned a few seconds later...really really ticked off. Someone in the tavern that apparently knew the ***** told him it was about time someone noticed how he parks.


Why do you drive around with "I suk Cox" stickers in your glove box? Do ppl keep peeling them off your bumper?


----------



## friz frreleng (Nov 28, 2017)

moRider said:


> Lol. For added context, it's a lovely day in the SF Bay Area. <80 degrees and low humidity.


Ah, the city by the bay! How goes the monkeypox, AIDS, homelessness, streets covered in feces etc?


----------



## friz frreleng (Nov 28, 2017)

moRider said:


> Discuss...
> View attachment 1066610


Grow up, get a life. Who in the hell cares? This site is about BMWs not Audi parking practices.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

friz frreleng said:


> Grow up, get a life. Who in the hell cares? This site is about BMWs not Audi parking practices.


Relax Friz. I thought it was an interesting parking job and equally witty title. Responding to and/or caring about my post is optional. Thanks for your opinion 👍🏽


----------



## Norichards (Oct 30, 2018)

BMW drivers definitely get the ahole label the most, imo. I have had both Audis and BMWs and love the feel of BMW so much better. I felt less aholish in the Audi for sure. Tesla for the win tho.


----------



## Beamer Schemer (Jun 1, 2016)

A hole drivers aren’t restricted to any make or model type of vehicle. All a hole drivers are bad regardless of what they drive. Are expensive car owners more careful because their cars are expensive, maybe? Are there more assholes driving Toyota’s because there are a lot of Toyota’s out there, maybe? At the end if the day the only driving standards you really need to worry about are your own and it doesn’t matter what you drive. Trying to work out who the worst is between BMW and Audi drivers or any other mark is pointless.


----------



## BMWAddict_W (Dec 29, 2010)

moRider said:


> Discuss...
> View attachment 1066610


The downside of parking under a tree shade is that birds love to perch in the shade, too. The same applies to parking next to lampposts and under overhead lines.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Regardless of marque, everyone who drives slower than me is an a$$hole, and everyone who drives faster than me is a maniac. 


New parts aren’t necessarily good, just shiny.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

denrush said:


> The a$&holes I encounter on the road have flags flying in their pickup beds and/or b$lls hanging from their hitch.


There's something to the a-holes in pick-up trucks thing. I'm not saying every a-hole drives a pick-up truck, or that every pick-up driver is an a-hole. But, there's a correlation between the two. I'm sure they feel the same way about BMW drivers.


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

It appears that the XTerra is trying to make a comeback...

Houston road rage: Man throws dumbbell through window | khou.com


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Personal rectum prophylaxis, carry a gun and think of how to minimize the likelihood of pissing off a cop. Always wave with a full five fingered hand and let the road rectum read between the lines.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Autoputzer said:


> There's something to the a-holes in pick-up trucks thing. I'm not saying every a-hole drives a pick-up truck, or that every pick-up driver is an a-hole. But, there's a correlation between the two. I'm sure they feel the same way about BMW drivers.


Oh come now, we’re not that bad, _most_ of the time. Running E85 at $2.73/gallon right now, the K2 is my Prius.  I’ve only moderately raised mine, moderately loud exhaust, but it’s used for work (along with trips to the Keys and OBX and driven on the beach), but never soccer practice or the mall. 

Just load’er til it hits the bump stops, and then keep on loading once it’s nice and stable. 


















And yes, I do feel the same about BMW, Audi, definitely Porsche, and especially Subaru drivers. If there’s a person doing 5mph under the limit in the left lane or 10 under on a two lane, it’s definitely some aged hippie in an Outback or Forester. If I have to pass someone over the double yellow in a ‘70 Beetle, I’m definitely NOT the A-hole. 


New parts aren’t necessarily good, just shiny.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I worked on a weapons station with about 6000 acres of mostly woods. They'd let us cut our own firewood when they wanted to clear some land. But, you had to have a permit to carry the wood out of the station.

A friend lived about 40 miles from work, out in the boonies. His grandparents live in down. He cut a load of firewood for his grandparents, and brought it to work, planning to take it by their house after work. When he came in the gate, he went to the security office to let them know the wood in his truck was not from the weapons station. There was no form for that, so it took several hours to get it straight. They eventually gave him a "gun and camera" pass, but crossed out "gun" and "camera" and wrote in "fire wood."

I had some woman in a Subaru station wagon chase me on I-95 at 105 MPH for about ten miles. My M3 would do 155 MPH, but I was playing with her. I suspect her engine eventually overheated.


----------



## XChallengeRdr (Jul 15, 2020)

Definitely agree with the Subaru part. I'll give the WRX a pass though. Of course, my wife's Highlander gets better milage than a WRX.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Autoputzer said:


> I worked on a weapons station with about 6000 acres of mostly woods. They'd let us cut our own firewood when they wanted to clear some land. But, you had to have a permit to carry the wood out of the station.
> 
> A friend lived about 40 miles from work, out in the boonies. His grandparents live in down. He cut a load of firewood for his grandparents, and brought it to work, planning to take it by their house after work. When he came in the gate, he went to the security office to let them know the wood in his truck was not from the weapons station. There was no form for that, so it took several hours to get it straight. They eventually gave him a "gun and camera" pass, but crossed out "gun" and "camera" and wrote in "fire wood."
> 
> I had some woman in a Subaru station wagon chase me on I-95 at 105 MPH for about ten miles. My M3 would do 155 MPH, but I was playing with her. I suspect her engine eventually overheated.


Two years ago, a logger paid us $20k for 92 of the tallest, straightest Oaks on the back 10 acres. He left what he couldn’t use, and what he had to fell to get to the prize. 

One of a dozen piles of scraps. This is the smallest. 


















I’ve got more free (actually paid) firewood down there than I’ll burn in a lifetime, and I only heat my house by wood from November-March. Wife and then-1yr-old for scale of the “scraps.” She’s 5’8”. 


New parts aren’t necessarily good, just shiny.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

dukedkt442 said:


> Two years ago, a logger paid us $20k for 92 of the tallest, straightest Oaks on the back 10 acres. He left what he couldn’t use, and what he had to fell to get to the prize.
> 
> One of a dozen piles of scraps. This is the smallest.
> 
> ...


Those "scraps" are some big trees. The only thing that grows here in Bubba County is pigmy pine trees, and they're only good for making paper. They grow them in rows like corn. But, the last of two paper mills here closed down, so there's no reason to harvest any more of them.

My uncle had a cattle ranch and pecan orchard near Pensacola. A hurricane wiped out all his cattle and trees. Somebody came in a bought the fallen trees, though.


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

KWN-E39 said:


> Why do you drive around with "I suk Cox" stickers in your glove box? Do ppl keep peeling them off your bumper?


Yep they sure do so why not re-use them? Perhaps someday I will see your vehicle and put one on it so you can re-use it too.


----------



## KWN-E39 (Feb 19, 2021)

rick, you are not a very smart person I see. Putting anything on my car would not end well....Just say'n


----------



## rick47591 (Mar 17, 2017)

KWN-E39 said:


> rick, you are not a very smart person I see. Putting anything on my car would not end well....Just say'n


I see now that you are one of those people that like to instigate. I'm not afraid.


----------



## KWN-E39 (Feb 19, 2021)

Instigate??? I just simply commented on your comment, how is that instigating???

Oh wait.....You one of those easily offended butt hurt people, aren't ya.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

XChallengeRdr said:


> We were in Chicago a few weeks ago and it was 93 degrees and 30%. People were complaining about the heat. Of course, we thought it was downright balmy. Point being that an 80 degree day in SF may be a reason for a local to park in the shade.
> 
> Around here the AH car of choice used to be the Nissan Xterra, seriously. Now it is any 3/4 ton truck that has been outfitted with roo bars, giant wheels and a punisher sticker. Parking between the stripes loses its meaning when the trucks wheelbase is close to a Kenworth.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, drivers with SPS.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Double dose of irony today: guy in a new, lifted Ram 1500 pulls in with his wife, driving a late model BMW. She pulled in first, followed by him. He’s yet to understand tire travel arcs-wheelbase relationship, and the back tires are over the line. They get out, and have a discussion. 










He goes back to the truck, backs up and begins to straighten it up. I figured he’d put it between the lines, but instead straightens it over the line, taking up two. He did fulfill the stereotype with a cutoff T shirt, gray go-tee, and massive beer gut. 










I found it humorous how two major a-hole brand contenders happened together, simultaneously. 


_New parts aren’t necessarily good, just shiny._


----------



## tnlbo (5 mo ago)

Lee510 said:


> Hey, @tnlbo, Duke, you beat me to it by seconds!
> 
> Neither of these. Tesla drivers! Worst @sshats on the planet. Passing in blind curves in construction zones, trying to run me over on my BMW K1600. The list of offenses just goes on and on. I guess they have to hurry and get their battery-powered POS to the charging stand before it dies!


Funny thing about this response is I drive the i3 and I still think this about Tesla drivers. Lol.


----------

